# Exhaust Vibration



## GTOTomP (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently had headers and a catback system installed on my 2004 GTO. I am getting a vibration noise when I take off in 1st and depending on how hard I stay on it I can hear it through 3rd. Does anyone know if there is an issue with heat shields or any other components vibrating?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

The first thing I'd do is check to make sure that all of the rubber exhaust hangers are connected. If they are I would check the condition of them. The heat shields should not have been touched when putting on the catback so I think the problem is with the hangers.


----------

